# rainhead



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I"m getting ready to redue a shower, nothing fancy but they do want a rain head coming from the ceiling. wondering at what height do I set the shower head. 7' ? thanks Steve


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You mean the rain head alone? I don't think it matters so long as the flow stays withing the boundaries of the shower base.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Check the height of the owner. For a proper installation, imho, you need at least 10" above their head. Too close and they will have to move around in the shower to get their entire body wet. Some of those HO's are pretty tall.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

that's what I thought, tallest person is 5'10"


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

mine is 7' and works fine


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The correct answer is: what ever height the customer wants it at.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Yea, I always ask. You never know. They may end up having a person in the family you didn't see that like 6' 6" hehehe I find it's always best to just ask. then If it isn't high enough they chose the height.


Plumber Jim


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Protech said:


> The correct answer is: what ever height the customer wants it at.


That's only the correct answer if the HO knows what height they want it. Most I've dealt with don't have a clue.

Remember to slope the horizontal line above the ceiling back towards the valve, helps keep don't the drips. However, if the shower is also a steam room with air tight glass door, whenever the door opens the shower room pressure changes which can cause a release of the vacuum in the rain head, ie. drips. Drives some HOs crazy.


----------



## solarman.net (Feb 2, 2009)

No code, but be sure to warn the customer that if the rain head is much more than a foot or so above them the water will cool down before they get wet. BRRRR


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

you probably are going to want a 3/4" hot and cold service to the shower as well. Also check the trap size. I just installed a 12 spray shower stall, homeowner insisted on keeping his 1 1/2" trap... you can guess what happened..


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks guys taken all this info in, tough part is getting a 18" brushed nickle down rod and getting it to hang plumb.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SPH said:


> you probably are going to want a 3/4" hot and cold service to the shower as well. Also check the trap size. I just installed a 12 spray shower stall, homeowner insisted on keeping his 1 1/2" trap... you can guess what happened..


Let me guess he got mad at the plumber and there was battle over payment or, he was calling you back wanting it fixed for free..

Sometimes when the customer knows more about plumbing than the plumber it's a good idea to move on to a different job and let them find a dumber plumber.

That way someone else gets the mad customer, the callbacks, and the bad mouthing...

Generally I do nothing 1/2 azzed at the customers direction and if there is a sticking point I have no trouble walking...

Saves a lot of headaches.


----------

